# [jeux] erreurs de segmentation (résolu)

## swilmet

Bonjour !

J'ai acheté un nouvel ordinateur, j'ai installé gentoo dessus et j'ai quelques soucis :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> seb@asus ~ $ xmoto 
> 
> Erreur de segmentation
> ...

 

En lançant n'importe quel jeux que j'ai installé j'ai une erreur de segmentation, et ça dure plus ou moins 30 sec pour que le message s'affiche.

J'ai une carte nvidia GeForce 7000M, j'ai donc suivi le guide officiel et tout à l'air de bien fonctionner :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> asus ~ # glxinfo | grep dir
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> ...

 

En changeant opengl à xorg-x11, j'ai plus d'accélération 3D, donc je suppose que le problème ne vient pas de là.

Avez-vous une idée ?

Edit : j'ai oublié de dire que j'étais bien dans le groupe games.Last edited by swilmet on Mon Dec 29, 2008 4:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

emerge --info stp.

 *Quote:*   

> Initing SDL
> 
> Erreur de segmentation 

 

Tu devrais essayer de réinstaller la libsdl. emerge -1 libsdl

----------

## swilmet

J'ai réinstallé libsdl mais ça ne change rien.

Voilà les infos :

 *Quote:*   

> asus ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ...

 

Comment se fait t'il que tes CXXFLAGS soient différents de tes CFLAGS ?

----------

## swilmet

Ah merci, quand j'ai changé mes CFLAGS j'avais pas vu que les CXXFLAGS n'étaient pas changé automatiquement en même temps.

Maintenant j'ai mis

 *Quote:*   

> CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS"

 

dans /etc/make.conf

Je vais recompiler quelques jeux pour voir si c'était ça.

EDIT : ça n'a pas l'air d'être ça, à moins que se soit une librairie quelconque codée en C++, mais de toute façon l'ancien CXXFLAGS était bon aussi, je pense que c'est juste moins optimisé pour ma machine.

----------

## netfab

Dans ce cas, installe sys-devel/gdb pour essayer de trouver l'origine du problème.

----------

## xaviermiller

essaie d'abord un revdep-rebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## swilmet

Le revdep-rebuild n'a rien recompilé.

Pour gdb, il faut pas d'abord compiler avec l'option -g de gcc ? Et puis je connais pas très bien gdb, j'ai seulement lu un petit tuto il y a longtemps...

----------

## netfab

 *swilmet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour gdb, il faut pas d'abord compiler avec l'option -g de gcc ?

 

Oui et non : tu n'auras pas les symboles de debug, mais tu auras au moins la liste des libs utilisées au moment du crash. çà pourra peut-être te donner une piste... sinon essaye au petit bonheur la chance : emerge -1 glibc && emerge --onlydeps --emptytree --oneshot libsdl

PS : vive -ggdb et FEATURES=splitdebug dans ce genre de cas. C'est sûr que çà prend un peu plus de place sur le système mais bon, on est sur gentoo, on passe notre temps à compiler, alors en cas de problème, les infos utiles sont là.

----------

## swilmet

Après avoir exécuté emerge --onlydeps --emptytree --oneshot libsdl, ça fonctionne maintenant  :Smile: 

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

## ppg

Sinon c'est peut être un peu tard, mais j'avais un seg' fault à cause de sqlite en lançant xmoto.

Si tu as un nouveau seg' fault essaye de changer de version de sqlite.

----------

